# Donors blood group



## Newday (Apr 27, 2005)

we have had info on three donors sent to us today. Two have different blood type to me the third has same blood group.

I am right in thinking that the donors blood group will be passed on t0o any children that might result?

Dawn


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

your resulting baby may or may not have the same blood group as the donor.

I am A neg and my donor is A positive so therefore my child could be A or O - due to the way the blood groups are passed on I could be AA or AO and so could he.

Look on the national blood service as they have an easy explanation
http://www.blood.co.uk/pages/e13basic.html

There have been some discussion about blood groups on the donor thread and I think peer support.

Best wishes
L xx


----------

